# BOSS VBX 8000 Reviews Best v box spreader?



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Anyone have a review on these spreaders? I have a snow ex sp7550 and I am returning it because I hate it and its slow as f. 
Looking for a spreader that I can put a ton of material down quickly and get my jobs done. Im solo and have a lot of big properties I have to service. 

JUST let me know what v box spreader you would get and why. It has to be at least a 2.0yard and will be in a 2002 Chevy 2500 reg cab long box with timbren load supports in front and air bags in back with a BOSS vxt on front.

Thank ya!


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

We have two of them. Very happy with them. These are the auger style feed. We also have a couple of Swensons. One electric, and one hydraulic. They are going up for sale soon. Fine pieces of equipment. We simply like the Boss units better. I don't see them holding 2 tons. Ton and a half heaping maybe. 

We run one ton to 550's. All have Timbrens front and rear. I don't want to burst your bubble or stir the pot. I feel obligated for safety reasons to question 2 tons of salt and vee plow on the front of a 2500 with independent suspension up front. Timbrens or not, that is a lot of weight to stop and also asking a lot of the truck.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

hickslawns;2058630 said:


> We have two of them. Very happy with them. These are the auger style feed. We also have a couple of Swensons. One electric, and one hydraulic. They are going up for sale soon. Fine pieces of equipment. We simply like the Boss units better. I don't see them holding 2 tons. Ton and a half heaping maybe.
> 
> We run one ton to 550's. All have Timbrens front and rear. I don't want to burst your bubble or stir the pot. I feel obligated for safety reasons to question 2 tons of salt and vee plow on the front of a 2500 with independent suspension up front. Timbrens or not, that is a lot of weight to stop and also asking a lot of the truck.


Thank you for your advice. I'm not sure how much my material is per yard but my dealer said my truck is more than capable of running a 2.0 yard box


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Just loading the box full my truck doesn't even squat with a 1.5 yard box. There is no difference between a 2500 and a 3500 srw I have overloads and airbags now. 

I wish that gm made a 4500 or 5500 like ford.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

The trucks are no doubt capable of holding the 2 tons, I know my 2015 could handle 2 tons but the real issue is there is no legal way to put 2 tons in my truck. You can put all the springs and air bags you want to protect the truck but it will still be considered over weight. I'm not messing with the dot especially being that I've heard they've been in my area checking harder


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

snowplower1;2058673 said:


> The trucks are no doubt capable of holding the 2 tons, I know my 2015 could handle 2 tons but the real issue is there is no legal way to put 2 tons in my truck. You can put all the springs and air bags you want to protect the truck but it will still be considered over weight. I'm not messing with the dot especially being that I've heard they've been in my area checking harder


Ohh yea I got what you guys are sayin now.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

BRL1;2058692 said:


> Ohh yea I got what you guys are sayin now.


The boss V box holds more weight closer to the cab "before you start unloading", there is no v facing rearward like a salt dogg unit, where those models sit a little taller, for their 2 yard model, on a short bed ford F250, a 1.5 yard salt dog puts as much weight "squat" on the rear axle as the more evenly distributed 2 yard vbx8000, we have many of both.... the 2 yard boss loaded up won't squat a newer f350 srw much at all. a dually you could probalby run the 3 yard model they just came out with.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ramairfreak98ss;2058874 said:


> The boss V box holds more weight closer to the cab "before you start unloading", there is no v facing rearward like a salt dogg unit, where those models sit a little taller, for their 2 yard model, on a short bed ford F250, a 1.5 yard salt dog puts as much weight "squat" on the rear axle as the more evenly distributed 2 yard vbx8000, we have many of both.... the 2 yard boss loaded up won't squat a newer f350 srw much at all. a dually you could probalby run the 3 yard model they just came out with.


You seem to have experience with these units and some others. For my application I will need to salt drive lanes with chipped granite and sand quickly and evenly. All my accounts are zero tolerance appartments or stores. Additionally I will need to be totally a ale to adjust flow for the amount of material I put where. My snow ex sp7550 doesn't cut it and is getting returned today. It has a auger. I'm thinking of going with Pintle chain? Help me out with this lol


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

BRL1;2058880 said:


> You seem to have experience with these units and some others. For my application I will need to salt drive lanes with chipped granite and sand quickly and evenly. All my accounts are zero tolerance appartments or stores. Additionally I will need to be totally a ale to adjust flow for the amount of material I put where. My snow ex sp7550 doesn't cut it and is getting returned today. It has a auger. I'm thinking of going with Pintle chain? Help me out with this lol


So what is your complaint with the snow ex, doesn't unload fast enough material rate? use the chain drives to move more faster.. the vbx moves about the same as our 4 yard salt dog and almost as much as our 4.5 yard swenson mdv electric drives. the spinner motor i think is 1/2hp and about the most you'll ever use for a spinner, it'll throw stuff darn far, but unit sits lower on an f350 fully loaded than say the salt dogg units do, so it appears its not going was wide but it is... we can drive down center lane of parking lot and hit cars on both sides, throwing salt under them easily.. 30-40' wide?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ramairfreak98ss;2059047 said:


> So what is your complaint with the snow ex, doesn't unload fast enough material rate? use the chain drives to move more faster.. the vbx moves about the same as our 4 yard salt dog and almost as much as our 4.5 yard swenson mdv electric drives. the spinner motor i think is 1/2hp and about the most you'll ever use for a spinner, it'll throw stuff darn far, but unit sits lower on an f350 fully loaded than say the salt dogg units do, so it appears its not going was wide but it is... we can drive down center lane of parking lot and hit cars on both sides, throwing salt under them easily.. 30-40' wide?


Yes that is the complaint with the snow ex. It's terrible I cant drive over 2mph and get a constant good coverage. I am a solo operation and need to pump through my jobs. Fast and efficient of course leaving the best work on site. That's why I just dropped the snow ex off at the dealer for a nice paper weight. Told them get me a vbx 8000 pintle chain asap.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

BRL1;2059065 said:


> Yes that is the complaint with the snow ex. It's terrible I cant drive over 2mph and get a constant good coverage. I am a solo operation and need to pump through my jobs. Fast and efficient of course leaving the best work on site. That's why I just dropped the snow ex off at the dealer for a nice paper weight. Told them get me a vbx 8000 pintle chain asap.


Our VBX8000s throw salt far. I have to reduce the speed on the spinner in tight lanes or it sounds like you are pelting the crap out of vehicles. Last thing I want is to repair a row of cars with "salt chips" similar to stone chips.

We run the auger style. They initially offered chain and auger. In talking to some larger distributors AND the BOSS R&D team at the big truck show last year, they said the auger style was more desirable. The Boss guys didn't bad mouth the chain feed unit, but pointed us towards auger. The distributor we went thru said "We won't carry the chain driven units. What does that tell you?" That said, this was 2 years ago and Boss could have changed any issues they may have had with chain driven units. I truly do not know.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

hickslawns;2059098 said:


> Our VBX8000s throw salt far. I have to reduce the speed on the spinner in tight lanes or it sounds like you are pelting the crap out of vehicles. Last thing I want is to repair a row of cars with "salt chips" similar to stone chips.
> 
> We run the auger style. They initially offered chain and auger. In talking to some larger distributors AND the BOSS R&D team at the big truck show last year, they said the auger style was more desirable. The Boss guys didn't bad mouth the chain feed unit, but pointed us towards auger. The distributor we went thru said "We won't carry the chain driven units. What does that tell you?" That said, this was 2 years ago and Boss could have changed any issues they may have had with chain driven units. I truly do not know.


Does your auger feed the material constantly ? Or is the feed intermittent ? The snow ex had a 3-5 second delay in feed and It was driving me crazy.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Are they wanting to steer you away from drag chains because of maintaining them? Or is there another reason? I've heard drag chains will give me more freedom on the amount of material and flow I want.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Whats the issues with drag chains? Im going on 9.5 years with our DownEaster, original chain and electric motors, bearings...just have to wash them once in a while, grease the bearings every so often and spray the chain with FluidFilm a few times a season.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Brian Young;2059232 said:


> Whats the issues with drag chains? Im going on 9.5 years with our DownEaster, original chain and electric motors, bearings...just have to wash them once in a while, grease the bearings every so often and spray the chain with FluidFilm a few times a season.


That's what I have heard as well. People who have them and keep them maintained say they are the best.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

BRL1;2059234 said:


> That's what I have heard as well. People who have them and keep them maintained say they are the best.


The only thing I don't like about a drag chain is the mess they leave, at least on mine. I have about 15lbs of salt at the front end at the end of the night, if that were in a regular p/u truck bed could be a pain to keep clean. Ours is on a flatbed so it's no big deal. But yeah, no issues other than taking a couple links out of it a couple weeks ago...took about 15 minutes.


----------



## rjets00 (Nov 22, 2003)

I have had a vbx chain drive for 2 years now and love it. Had to do the gear oil change out but other than that it has been great.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Love my 2 bosses VBX 
My Swenson was more money and I think will out live the bosses.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Seems like there is a delay when you first turn it on, but most every spreader I have owned is this way. The VBX has dual vibrators and I would say they help reduce any delays in feeding. When the hopper is nearly empty, the dual vibrators let you know. Feels like a full body massage. Shakes the whole truck.

Really not sure why they suggested the auger style. Did they have issues with chain when they first came out? I don't know. Just know I am happy with what I got. Our chain fed Swensons are washed after each use and hit with lube. Still get to be a pain with kinks and such after sitting all summer. I don't miss this part at all. I also don't miss the mess of salt they leave at the front of the bed of the truck. That is a pain to clean out without removing the spreader after each event.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

All mine are chains... No vibraters.. Work great


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

hickslawns;2059098 said:


> Our VBX8000s throw salt far. I have to reduce the speed on the spinner in tight lanes or it sounds like you are pelting the crap out of vehicles. Last thing I want is to repair a row of cars with "salt chips" similar to stone chips.
> 
> We run the auger style. They initially offered chain and auger. In talking to some larger distributors AND the BOSS R&D team at the big truck show last year, they said the auger style was more desirable. The Boss guys didn't bad mouth the chain feed unit, but pointed us towards auger. The distributor we went thru said "We won't carry the chain driven units. What does that tell you?" That said, this was 2 years ago and Boss could have changed any issues they may have had with chain driven units. I truly do not know.


ive heard the opposite.. auger drive units had some weird issue when first released, all sold were mostly chain units.. we have both but never ran the auger unit last year, didn't have a need and it sat as a backup, so although its 2 seasons old now, we most likely will use it finally this year. the chain feeds faster from just about anyone you talk to. our chains freeze up pretty easy and the main issue with chain drives was the drive motor gear box, had heavy heavy gear oil in it and ran bad when really cold, like near zero out.

their fix was to run 75/90 oil in it instead but some were running straight 40 and then some said 20/50 synthetic would even work.. thats what we did, changed ours over to syntec 20/50 oil.. never ran them after last season when it was that frigid so we'll see if they have hard time starting up when its near zero this year.


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

We run the chains and have only had a problem one time running the salt/sand mix. we have since changed to salt only and no problems since. Simple designs and I like how the tarps click right into the side of the vbx.


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

We have a run a lot of material through our vbx. We have had nothing but great service from our dealer and the few issues we did have were covered by boss and parts sent the next day. We had the safety sensor on the lid gates go bad, changed the gear oil and the replaced the spinner n/c as we actually wore it out. We run strictly sand/salt mix and probably on average put 150-200 tons minimum through it. Last year was closer to 300 tons. We run the pintle chain and dual vibrators on it as our material is wet and boss recommended it as the auger may tend to bind with the heavier material. Maybe this issue has been addressed since we got ours when they first came out. Would I get another one? Yes, but I wish it was closer to 5yds in size.


----------

